# questions for a golden with bone cancer



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up. I know that Maarten just went thru an amputation of his front leg on the forum here


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I've known several dogs with osteosarcoma. One had a front leg amputation and lived for 5 more years!!!! Another had her front leg amputated for pain relief, and CSU implanted a chemo sponge for palliative care. It did relieve her pain, although it caused her owners heart pain to see her without that leg. She survived only two months post-amputation. If this dog's bone is almost hollow, it will, without warning, snap and break, at which time the dog will be in excrutiating pain. Your customer would need to be prepared right then to ease their dog's suffering. I wish them much luck with their decision about their pup......


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I only know one dog who was diagnosed with osteosarcoma. He was a lab mix and belongs to a local junior handler. He deteriorated quickly after the biopsy of the leg, which I read was common. They had to put him to sleep only a few days later. It was awful, as it was a young dog with a young handler. Not that it is ever easy... Please send my condolences to your client, I know how rough it can be...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the replies. 
They are leaning toward the amputation. If it were my dog, honestly, I would do it.
Question for Finn's Fan....
if the leg were to break without warning, do you think they'd be able to do the amputation at that time?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I had Arties leg amputated for a mast cell tumor. Different cancer, but still, same reasons.

She was 10 and the recovery is truly amazing. We only had her for 3 months after the amputation but I wouldn't trade that time for anything.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's THE question for the vet to answer. I would think it would be much more difficult to arrange an amputation as an emergency procedure, but they should speak with the oncologist/surgeon about this potential scenario. My sympathies to your client....


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

We had a golden Sammy,that had osteosarcoma in his front leg,he was 10.we did amputate,and chemo.he lived 18 months after.I would do it again in a heartbeat.I know 3 other dogs that had their leg amputated,but no chem.one died witin 3 months,one 6 months,and the other just had it removed,and is doing great.I would recommend chemo,if you can afford it,otherwise it is a very painful surgery and recovery time,for possibly not having much more time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a friend who had a greyhound who was dx with osteosarcoma. They amputated the leg. The dog did fine and got around ok post op. Unfortunately it did not extend the life very much. I would have another set of chest xrays etc done to make sure the cancer had not spread, before putting my dog through that. The amputation did take the pain away from the cancer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Can I just post one more thing....Allow me one more moment...






CANCER SUCKS!!!!!!

Ok I am done. Nope don't feel any better. I am having a bad day worrying about Max.


----------

